# Craftsman Lathe Model 113.23881 - Chuck info



## Zak Wyant (Apr 28, 2020)

I recently obtained a very old Craftsman Lathe (same one pictured in this thread- https://www.woodworkingtalk.com/f6/need-help-old-craftsman-lathe-206988/) and I need some assistance in finding some parts. I am new to wood turning, and I'm still learning about all the parts. I'm looking for a chuck, something that allows me to turn bowls or other hollowed out items. Currently I only have the spur center and cup center, which are the original parts shown in the manual. Here is the original manual for reference to what I'm working with- http://vintagemachinery.org/pubs/detail.aspx?id=2875

PDF manual for the the lathe is attached as well if that helps

Any tips, tricks, education - I'm all ears! 

Thanks


----------



## gmercer_48083 (Apr 9, 2016)

Zak, To turn bowls, you need either a faceplate or a scroll chuck. To find either you need to determine the thread size of the spindle (the spinning threaded part the drive center goes into). Turning bowls using a face plate, you put screws into the wood and the faceplate threads onto the lathe spindle after removing the spur drive center. The drive spur center is removed by a rod driven through the drive spindle to knock it out. A scroll chuck is a chuck similar to a drill chuck... where it can grip wood using jaws that can either expand or retract onto the wood and is more common today than in the past. The main thing is to find out what thread your spindle has, then try to locate what method you want to use.


----------



## Zak Wyant (Apr 28, 2020)

Hi Gary- thank you for this helpful information. Just giving the part names I was able to perform a more accurate search and find this thread- https://www.woodworkingtalk.com/f6/old-craftsman-lathe-spindle-size-52495/

In case any one else searches this - the answer: 
It is 3/4" 16TPI


----------



## gmercer_48083 (Apr 9, 2016)

While you are at it... Don't use your lathe without a face shield... protect your eyes!


----------

